# 2012 Chevy Cruze check engine light



## elilaughter20 (Jun 16, 2020)

Check engine light came on this morning, took it to autozone and in this order codes read P0171 System too lean (bank 1), P0106 Manifold Absolute Pressure/BARO Sensor Range/Performance, P1101 Intake Air Flow System Performance, Autozone recommendation is to replace fuel injector. But knowing those usually don't fail, especially at 100k miles, I was wondering if it might be something else. 

Any thoughts or possible solutions would be very much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

It might be something else. I'd take it to my GM dealer today!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take a look at 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues. This is covered under the power train warranty.


----------

